# Personnaliser OSX



## pftlyon (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

 Bien que la future version de Mac OSX comporte pas mal de nouveautés intéressantes, je préfère l'interface utilisateur (thèmes, police, couleur des dossiers) de Mavericks. Sur linux (proche cousin de Mac OS X) il est possible via 2-3 lignes de commandes dans le terminal de modifier tout ceci voir il existe de nombreux utilitaires dédiés pour le faire. 
Existe t-il l'équivalent sur Mac OSX? Je pensais à des utilitaires comme flavours ou macpilot.

Merci


----------



## edd72 (3 Juillet 2014)

pftlyon a dit:


> linux (proche cousin de Mac OS X)



Pas du tout, sur quoi tu te bases pour dire ça?
(linux n'est pas un Unix, OSX si)

En plus là on parle de la couche graphique, quel rapport entre OSX et Gnome/KDE?


----------



## pftlyon (3 Juillet 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Pas du tout, sur quoi tu te bases pour dire ça?
> (linux n'est pas un Unix, OSX si)
> 
> En plus là on parle de la couche graphique, quel rapport entre OSX et Gnome/KDE?



Disons que l'architecture système est très proche. Mais la n'est pas ma question, je souhaiterais personnaliser OSX comme on peut le faire sous Linux justement.

Merci


----------



## edd72 (3 Juillet 2014)

Oui, il y a une section du forum sur ce sujet: http://forums.macg.co/customisation/


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2014)

OS X est un UNIX issu de la lignée des BSD et, dans le temps, il était plutôt proche de FreeBSD, par exemple.
Maintenant il n'est proche que de lui-même...

Et il est peu paramétrable sur le plan du thème ; regarde du côté de Flavours.
Toutefois, attention : avant de mettre à jour un système en une version majeure supérieure (genre Lion -> Mountain Lion par exemple), désinstaller cet utilitaire puis le réinstaller.


----------



## pftlyon (5 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> OS X est un UNIX issu de la lignée des BSD et, dans le temps, il était plutôt proche de FreeBSD, par exemple.
> Maintenant il n'est proche que de lui-même...
> 
> Et il est peu paramétrable sur le plan du thème ; regarde du côté de Flavours.
> Toutefois, attention : avant de mettre à jour un système en une version majeure supérieure (genre Lion -> Mountain Lion par exemple), désinstaller cet utilitaire puis le réinstaller.



Tu veux dire qu'ils ont enlevé la couche BSD? De même qu'en est t-il de aqua? Sur Yosemite, on sent clairement la différence avec Mavericks et les versions précédentes. 

Petite question également, qu'apporte Yosemite de plus par rapport à Mavericks sous le capot en terme d'amélioration système?

Merci


----------



## gmaa (5 Juillet 2014)

Attention à Flavours, il est "très collant"...

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mac-bloque-1247637.html


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2014)

pftlyon a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'ils ont enlevé la couche BSD? De même qu'en est t-il de aqua? Sur Yosemite, on sent clairement la différence avec Mavericks et les versions précédentes.
> 
> Petite question également, qu'apporte Yosemite de plus par rapport à Mavericks sous le capot en terme d'amélioration système?
> 
> Merci


Je trouve toujours difficile de définir ce qu'est une version UNIX : disons que l'on a des composants essentiels :


noyau
système de fichiers par défaut
organisation du système : répertoires, répartition des fichiers à l'intérieur d'iceulx etc.
méthode d'initialisation du système et de gestion des services
etc.


Sur tout ces points, OS X s'est éloigné de FreeBSD :


noyau MACH à la sauce Apple
HFS+ (UFS n'est même plus connu)
il y a une première couche classique de répertoires (pour les démarrages de bas niveaux) mais l'essentiel de ce qu'est OS X est organisé différemment (et très bien, à mon goût)
il y a encore une trace infime du lancement classique à la BSD mais d'autres modes s'y sont substitués et maintenant l'essentiel est fait avec _launchd
_
etc.
Je ne saisis pas bien ta question sur Aqua. Mais ce qui est sûr c'est que Aqua n'a rien à voir avec quelque couche graphique unixienne actuelle que ce soit [disons qu'il y a eu, il y a très longtemps dans une lointaine galaxie, un point de jonction avec les systèmes graphiques de Solaris, dans le sens où ce dernier utilisait Display PostScript tout comme NeXTSTEP, quand, aujourd'hui, Aqua utilise un moteur PDF au lieu de PS].



Sur Yosemite, aucune idée (je n'ai pas de version bêta sous la main).


----------



## pftlyon (7 Juillet 2014)

peut-on dire quelque part qu'apple a crée en quelque sorte le meilleur des unix? je veux dire par la que quand on regarde sa structure... c'est à la fois très innovant et très progressiste la ou par ex freebsd evolue peu..seul truc, pourquoi aucun passage au zfs? le hfs+ commence à dater


Par ailleurs, pensez-vous qu'il soit possible de créer un système équivalent mais libre? que pensez-vous par ex du projet gnu/hurd voir debian/hurd? Reste évidemment tout le côté interface graphique propriétaire d'apple aqua, core image.....
imaginons un système avec des bases aussi stables et performantes qu'osx mais qui s'installe sur le matos de son choix avec la possibilite de personnaliser l'interface graphique... certains diront linux ou pcbsd mais non, rien a voir a voir avec la qualite, stabilite, ergonomie,  base systeme... d'osx


je suis fan d'osx et de beaucoup de produits apple mais je trouve tout de même que le design... ios7, yosemite, flat... est de mauvais goût voir une regression (avis personnell). je préfèrais largement ce qui se faisait jusqu'à présent, Mavericks est tip top pour moi. Mais les nouvelles technologies de yosemite sont très intéressantes.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2014)

Pour le ZFS, ça a été longuement commenté. On peut penser qu'Apple ne voulait pas, pour son propre système, dépendre de quelqu'un d'autre. D'ailleurs, il n'est pas interdit de penser qu'ils y travaillent en douce, comme ils l'ont fait par le passé pour la transition vers Intel ou, récemment, pour définir leur nouveau langage (Swift). 
D'un autre côté ils ont très malins : ils ont gardé leur FS moyen aussi parce que l'utilisateur moyen a des besoins moyens : OS X n'est plus destiné _nommément_ aux serveurs (d'autant qu'il n'y a plus de X Serve). De plus ils ont la bonne idée de proposer Spotlight indépendamment du FS, quand Microsoft a galéré pour son WinFS qui voulait tout faire à la fois (sur le papier, c'était très bien, dans la réalité, bof bof).
C'est considéré comme un point de faiblesseet je pense en fait qu'ils vont nous surprendre le moment venu.

Quant à l'organisation du système, il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas parvenir à un résultat similaire sur un autre UN*X. Linux connaît déjà des variantes dans la gestion des dossiers systèmes d'une distribution à l'autre.
Plus difficile serait à reproduire la structure au-dessus, celle des _frameworks_ : là, c'est plus particulier et ce sont les interfaces de développement qu'il faut revoir. Ouch! Peut-être faut-il regarder du côté de GNUStep (qui a l'air d'être peu dynamique) pour démarrer.

Pour le peu que j'en ai vu, Yosemite me plaît bien. J'aime bien la 2D, personnellement.


----------

